# Mossberg 500 Persuader



## treemandan (Nov 26, 2012)

Godbless America!


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 26, 2012)

Pics?


----------



## Genius. (Nov 26, 2012)

I think it should be a infraction to make a post like this and show no pics:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treemandan (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## treemandan (Nov 26, 2012)

Genius. said:


> I think it should be a infraction to make a post like this and show no pics:hmm3grin2orange:



I figured you would all have your own you could look at and have a that warm sense of false security wash over you. I mean what kind of man are you if you don't have a Mossberg?


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 26, 2012)

Lookin good dan.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 26, 2012)

Here's mine


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 26, 2012)

The rest of em.

The gun thread - GreensForum.com


----------



## Genius. (Nov 26, 2012)

treemandan said:


> I figured you would all have your own you could look at and have a that warm sense of false security wash over you. I mean what kind of man are you if you don't have a Mossberg?



One tool missing from my arsenal is a good ole tac shotty.

I've got a mossy 500 in 20ga. That thing is beat to ####, and it still functions without a hick up, it's at the point I'm trying to kill it, I'm beginning to think its impossible...

One of my next purchases will be a tac shotty, I still need to decide what route I'm going to go. My options are.
Mossy 500
Remmie 870
Mossy 590
Or trick out my Remmie 1100. 

The 1100 is my great grandpa's, I'm debating on either keeping it as is and only use it once or twice a year for skeet. Or trick it out and make it into something bad ass.


Suggestions?


----------



## Genius. (Nov 26, 2012)

stihl sawing said:


> The rest of em.
> 
> The gun thread - GreensForum.com



That doesn't work for me. It won't let me see pics unless I'm registered


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 26, 2012)

Genius. said:


> That doesn't work for me. It won't let me see pics unless I'm registered


Well... Register.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 26, 2012)

Genius. said:


> One tool missing from my arsenal is a good ole tac shotty.
> 
> I've got a mossy 500 in 20ga. That thing is beat to ####, and it still functions without a hick up, it's at the point I'm trying to kill it, I'm beginning to think its impossible...
> 
> ...


Don't mess up your great grandpa's gun, Leave it as is.


----------



## dingeryote (Nov 27, 2012)

Genius. said:


> One tool missing from my arsenal is a good ole tac shotty.
> 
> I've got a mossy 500 in 20ga. That thing is beat to ####, and it still functions without a hick up, it's at the point I'm trying to kill it, I'm beginning to think its impossible...
> 
> ...




M590A1 Accept no substitutes.
Have the Barrel cut for Colonial thinwall tubes, and try wearing it out.

Leave Gramps 1100 alone. By the time ya get done converting it to a reliable defense shotgun, you could have bought 2 M590A1's, and you'll be out a great old sporting shotgun, the likes of which we will never see again. Leave it for Eli to chase bunnies and bust clays with..his kid will appreciate it.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Genius. (Nov 27, 2012)

stihl sawing said:


> Well... Register.:msp_thumbup:



I'm to lazy:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Genius. (Nov 27, 2012)

dingeryote said:


> M590A1 Accept no substitutes.



How'd I know you'd say that:hmm3grin2orange:

Junior said Benelli M4 no acceptions :hmm3grin2orange:
That was going to be his purchase after this tour.

Those ain't cheap are they 



Our local PD is selling off all their 870's and switching to the M4 platform. $100 for their 870's, I'm trying to get my hands on one of them, but sounds like the cops get first dibs I'm trying to get my buddy to snag 2:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dingeryote (Nov 27, 2012)

Genius. said:


> How'd I know you'd say that:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Junior said Benelli M4 no acceptions :hmm3grin2orange:
> That was going to be his purchase after this tour.
> ...



The Dago M4's run well for an autoloader. No doubt. $1,600 bucks worth before mission kit and light though? Nope.


Snag one of those 870's if you can. Most "Retired" L.E. 870's are hardly broken in but beat from handling, and just need springs and re-staking of the latches. Set up right, 870's do well, even if they are a bit fragile.

Made up my mind. I'm setting up the shop again, and looking for a decent small lathe and some tooling.
I gotta unpack all that #### someday anyhow.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## treemandan (Nov 27, 2012)

Home invasions are like cops. They are never around when you need one.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 28, 2012)

You shot that Mossberg yet? Whaddya keep it loaded with.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 28, 2012)

stihl sawing said:


> You shot that Mossberg yet? Whaddya keep it loaded with.



Not yet. I just found out the one range ( indoor) doesn't allow psycopaths with pistol grip shotguns in. I think yours would be allowed as they stated " full stock" only and you must use slugs. I am going to get one of those things that throws the plate thing and go up to the county range on a good weekday.

I got a few boxes of target cartridge and a few boxes of 00B. I will picked up some slugs too. I plan to keep it loaded with 00B. What is the safest method of keeping a loaded shotgun/rifle in the house while not making it overly complicated to get at?


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 28, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Not yet. I just found out the one range ( indoor) doesn't allow psycopaths with pistol grip shotguns in. I think yours would be allowed as they stated " full stock" only and you must use slugs. I am going to get one of those things that throws the plate thing and go up to the county range on a good weekday.
> 
> I got a few boxes of target cartridge and a few boxes of 00B. I will picked up some slugs too. I plan to keep it loaded with 00B. What is the safest method of keeping a loaded shotgun/rifle in the house while not making it overly complicated to get at?


I keep mine by the bed in a corner, The tube loaded with 6 rounds. None in the chamber tho. Don't take but a second to jack one in. My suggestion would be if you have others in the house like kids or wife, don't use 00 buck. It can go through a wall and hit some one in another room if you happen to miss. #6 will do a mess on the human body and not kill others in another room.. You might keep the last two rounds loaded with #1 buck. But if you have nobody in the house to worry about then 00 is one deadly round. I have no body here but my wife and i keep mine loaded with #1 and 00. Far as shooting clays with it, You may not be impressed. The choke on it is made for close range combat. Throws a spread pretty fast. With that shotgun you will not need to keep a rifle loaded, There is no better home defense gun than a shotgun, Although i do keep a few mags of 223 loaded for the M-16.


----------



## Overtrained (Nov 28, 2012)

Heres mine....pistol grip for around the house use for ease of handling and I have the adjustable buttstock/pistol grip that the OP has for target/slug use.


----------



## Overtrained (Nov 28, 2012)

stihl sawing said:


> I keep mine by the bed in a corner, The tube loaded with 6 rounds. None in the chamber tho. Don't take but a second to jack one in. My suggestion would be if you have others in the house like kids or wife, don't use 00 buck. It can go through a wall and hit some one in another room if you happen to miss. #6 will do a mess on the human body and not kill others in another room.. You might keep the last two rounds loaded with #1 buck. But if you have nobody in the house to worry about then 00 is one deadly round. I have no body here but my wife and i keep mine loaded with #1 and 00. Far as shooting clays with it, You may not be impressed. The choke on it is made for close range combat. Throws a spread pretty fast. With that shotgun you will not need to keep a rifle loaded, There is no better home defense gun than a shotgun, Although i do keep a few mags of 223 loaded for the M-16.



I do trap shooting with the tactical persuader, trick is to get em right out of the thrower :msp_thumbup:


----------

